# Where do I pay tax? UK or USA?



## christophereatworld (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm moving to the United States in August on my I-Visa and had a question about tax. 

Basically where do I pay it?

I'll be living in the US but being employed solely by UK companies as a freelance journalist...

So, do I pay tax back to the UK and the Inland Revenue, and not pay tax in the US?

Or can I claim UK tax exempt status as a non-resident and pay tax to the IRS? If so, would I be classed as an independent contractor?

Any help would be really appreciated....

Chris


----------



## ajhno (May 6, 2010)

You can be sure that if you're living in the US, we're going to take a cut of it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're resident in the US, you pay taxes to the US. The source of your freelance jobs really doesn't matter - they could just as well be US companies for all the tax man cares.

As a freelancer, you can just file as "self-employed" - but you'll need to pay self-employment taxes (i.e. social security) and you'll probably have to file quarterly estimates of income (along with estimated tax payments) so you don't get hit with a big, fat tax bill at the end of the year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

